# Pekin Duck has a Large Mass



## Kmcgill (Sep 5, 2021)

My duck is in critical shape, he originally had a small spot of brown/red now it’s spread under both wings and going up the middle of his back. I found a golf ball sized mass in the middle of his stomach. He also has sticky eye (foam coming for his eyes). He seems very tired and wobbles when he walks as if he doesn’t have a lot of strength. He drinks water but only when I give it to him. He won’t eat but one grape. He won’t sit down, he only stands and pushes his body weight on the cage. It’s Labor Day tomorrow and I can’t take him to the vet for a couple more days. What should I do? What is wrong with him?


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 5, 2021)

Kmcgill said:


> My duck is in critical shape, he originally had a small spot of brown/red now it’s spread under both wings and going up the middle of his back. I found a golf ball sized mass in the middle of his stomach. He also has sticky eye (foam coming for his eyes). He seems very tired and wobbles when he walks as if he doesn’t have a lot of strength. He drinks water but only when I give it to him. He won’t eat but one grape. He won’t sit down, he only stands and pushes his body weight on the cage. It’s Labor Day tomorrow and I can’t take him to the vet for a couple more days. What should I do? What is wrong with him? View attachment 87524View attachment 87525View attachment 87526


I haveno idea what might be wrong.

It does sound quite dire.

 


I don't think there is anything that can be done, except make him as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Sep 5, 2021)

We have had ducks going on i think 5years i havent seen anything like that either. Sorry not much help. I agree make him comfortable. I quess my only guess would be infection or some kind of tumer since there is some kind of mass or maybe even some kinda of poisonous  bite.


----------

